# Is Seachem Prime and Stability all I need to set up a tank or do I need Cycle too?



## laurahmm (Apr 1, 2010)

Hi there, 

Does anyone know if these two are enough or if I need to add Cycle as well? 
Thanks! 

Laura


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

Cycle never worked for me. I only used Prime, Stability, and some ammonia.


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

I use Prime, and Stability and some pre-cycled media... now my tank is cycled , Now i just add prime to my water for water changes, and add a little stability when doing a change


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

_Prime _is a water conditioner for new water added to a new tank or during regularly water changes.
_Stability _is bacterias that speed cycling up.

With _Stability _you can make your cycle faster, but you need to go through it anyway.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

I only use Seachem and Kent products for water treatment.

Cycle is an old, crapp formula of stability. It does not work, in my opinion. Stability does work. Not as advertised though. Always start with someone's cycled media, or buy a bottle of ammonia and enjoy an empty tank for a month. Either or.


----------



## laurahmm (Apr 1, 2010)

*K thanks guys for the input....*

I guess I wont be buying Cycle anymore....


----------

